# Which regulator to buy?



## Emyr (6 Aug 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

Need some opinions on which regulator to buy?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2- ... -5484.html

or 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 5119wt_956

Thanks.


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

Either of those would be ok, but if your looking to use an inline diffuser, you'll need a regulator which has adjustable working pressure. Those two have set working pressure around 1.5 bar I believe


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Hi, Thanks for that. I would be using a ceramic glass diffuser positioned on one side of the tank. Think that that does the job so I will stick with it for now. Why do you need to adjust the working pressure on an inline diffuser?


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

I have a 60L tank so surely I dont have a real need for an in line diffuser and my ceramic glass one should do the job? Inline diffusers are made for larger tanks?


----------



## Sentral (7 Aug 2011)

I wouldn't say they're just for larger tanks; they can dissolve co2 and distribute it round your tank more effectively, and also its one less thing inside the tank.


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

Emyr said:
			
		

> Hi, Thanks for that. I would be using a ceramic glass diffuser positioned on one side of the tank. Think that that does the job so I will stick with it for now. Why do you need to adjust the working pressure on an inline diffuser?



Sorry I should have said, the inline diffusers or internal mist diffusers produce such a fine mist that they need around 2 bar of working pressure to work


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Okay, Could you suggest a regulator that is a reasonable price and has an adjustable working pressure? 

I suppose its worth getting one with an adjustable pressure so then in he future if i think about getting an in line diffuser then I will have a regulator to work with it.


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

It'll save you Money down the line yes. Here's one which is good http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Co2-Working-P ... 6814wt_882

And this is what I use. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Co2-Working-P ... 2a0d18103c


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

The regulators that I posted above at the top of the page, I thought the adjustment knob on the regulator adjusted the working pressure and the working pressure gauge changed depending on flow rate, no???


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

No mate. Those you linked to only have a needle valve to control flow through your bubble counter. Working pressure is different in that it's the amount of pressure at which the co2 flows.


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Oh right, got it. Yes, Thats one of the regulators that I was looking at. 

However, I worry about buying from Kong Honk. How long have you had yours for? Does it work fine still? I was hoping to buy it in the UK so that its easier.


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

Hang on I may have a link to a uk supplier I'll flick through now and post it. I was dubious when I'd first ordered mate but it came fine, and I've had it 4 months now and it's perfect. I have another spare just incase. It took a bit of tweaking to get it right but Its fine and looks nice

Edit: can't find the link sorry


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

That would be really helpful, thanks. Just considering all the options really. I would like it to arrive quicker than they do from Hong Honk as well I guess. That sounds very encouraging.


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

I don't understand what you all mean by working pressure. Say for example you ran at 2bps then you would still have exactly the same pressure going into the diffuser as if you were running at 1 bubble every 3 seconds, how is that even possible to have exactly the same pressure at whatever bubble rate you choose?


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> No mate. Those you linked to only have a needle valve to control flow through your bubble counter. Working pressure is different in that it's the amount of pressure at which the co2 flows.


Surely the more co2 flow you have, then the higher the bubble rate?


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

Hi matt, certain diffusers require different pressure in order to diffuse properly. The bubble count only controls the amount of co2 you want to go into your tank not the pressure at which it is pushed through at. If your reg is set at 1.5 bar pressure, you'll still have that going through whether your at 2 bps or 5. Slowing the bubble rate doesn't alter the pressure through the tubing.
Yes, the more co2 flow you have the higher the bubble rate but that still isn't related to the amount of pressure. 
Take a balloon for instance, now firstly try blowing that balloon up very gently but at a steady rate...it wouldn't expand properly right? Now use more pressure by blowing harder but at the sane rate and the balloon fills properly. That's how it pretty much works. 
Inline diffusers have such tiny holes to produce the mist that they need a higher pressure to force the co2 through


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

Oh ok I understand now lol! Sorry, just really didn't understand at first!


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Oh ok I understand now lol! Sorry, just really didn't understand at first!


  I used  to be confused by it all too lol. Emyr I can't find that link sorry mate


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Looks like I wont be going for the TMC regulator after all Matt. No worries Alastair, Thanks. 

Would this regulator 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 5832wt_907

Fit this canister then?
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2c ... -4442.html

Think this is what I would go for if it does.


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

That's cool. That regulator looks quite good to be fair and it should fit the tmc bottle.


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Great. The only issue now is where about's I could get that TMC bottle re filled as I dont think my LFS re fill bottles that haven't been bought from there.


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

Possibly. I'm not sure though you'd have to email Richard at aqua essentials to double check but that reg firs all uk fire extuinguishers and pub bottles etc so should do. Looks nice the bottle too. I'm thinking of getting mine coloured or something as a 4 foot black bottle doesn't quite cut it ha ha


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

Yeah that is a bit of a pain that they won't do that. Maybe have a look for a bottled gas company which supplies co2 for the pub trade and see if they will refill it for you? Does your LFS sell the canisters, if so maybe just buy it from them, even if it's a little more expensive then at least you won't have the worry of where to get it refilled.


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

Take a look at these two links to see if theres somewhere local to you that fills canisters 

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4612

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=4258


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Exactly, really is. Is more of a hassle having to go to a co2 supplier etc every time. So yes I was thinking the same thing Matt, that I may just have to buy the canister from the LSF. They do a JBL canister for £80 then refills for £15 and just give you anther bottle. But I may just get a 2kg canister for £145 if im going to do that cos then i dont have to keep going back all the time and re filling and paying 15 quid.


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

Lol Alastair, looks like you'll be getting the silver spray paint out then lol!


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Yeh 4 foot black canister must be a bit of an impact on the eyes! huge canister! ha. Could make more of a mess of it trying to make it look better by spraying it though. Tricky one.


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

A 500g canister would last a while on your tank. But then again the bigger one would last a lot longer. Is your LFS not very nearby then?


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Think im just going to see how I feel when i go into the shop and see which one I like the look of. The big one would last for ages and so I wouldnt have to worry about it at all. Im unsure at the moment, Will see. Yes it is quite near, about half an hour away.


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

Yeah that's the best thing to do. At least in a shop you can actually see what you're buying first. I hope you get it all sorted soon and good luck with it all!


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

Funny you should say that matt I've got silver spray paint too ha ha. 

£145 quid for a FE? crikey!!! I paid 25 for my cylinder and the 7 for refills. If you think about it surely you'd be saving much more by buying a FE for say 30 pound then finding a supplier who will fill it for about ten squid? That seems a lot of money to pay for a 2kg bottle.


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

I know, very expensive!!! Its a JBL 2kg canister they offer. Where could I buy one for £30? It is a lot, But it is an easier option as they can re fill it but if I can get one for around 30 then im all game for that.


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

I would personally just go for the TMC they are £40 for the bottle then £10 a refill. For your tank you would probably only need to refill twice a year!


----------



## J Butler (7 Aug 2011)

Hi Emyr,

It might be a good idea at looking at the cheaper FE route on two accounts. I'm not sure the UP regulator you're looking at would fit the TMC bottle. The standard threading for FE's is the DIN 477 connection which most of the ebay regulators seem to have. The TMC bottle has a CGA 320 threading. I'm sure there are converters around, but it might be less hassle and cheaper to just go with the FE.

I just googled fire extinguisher supplies in leicestershire (where I live) and quite a few options came up, dropped them an email and they even asked if it was for an aquarium, for such a niche hobby, we sure are prolific!   

I now have a shiny new 5kg FE canister and refills are around £13 (this varies, but its a lot cheaper than when they're specifically branded for the aquarium trade!)

Just something else to consider


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

£10 refill from where? Just a co2 supplier that I need to find?


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Hi, Where did you get your FE canister from? I will email a local fire extinguisher supplier then.


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

I was looking at this one as well, 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 734wt_1141

Thoughts?


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

I posted a link earlier emyr for where to get refills. It shows the locations on the map.


----------



## Emyr (7 Aug 2011)

Yes got that one, thanks Alastair. Just need to know where to get these cheap canisters from now.


----------



## J Butler (7 Aug 2011)

Well, I got mine from:

Extinguish Fire Solutions ltd

However, I think it's best to look around locally so you don't have to travel far. I'm not sure about the canister you linked, although it would probably be fine. It's hard to say what type of connection it has as it's not listed in the description. If you wanted to buy it, I would check with the seller as that's the only problem I can see arising. CO2 is the same whether it comes out of a FE, Pub bottle or one labelled especially for aquarium use.

If you do go for it, I would check with local companies to see if they would refill it. Part of the advantage with going down the FE route is that won't be an issue. Only trouble with the FE is the gaudy red colour and having to tape the handle together so the CO2 continues to flow. I found the cost benefits far outweigh the aesthetic niggles though


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

I thought you already said that you weren't going down the FE route and a 500g canister will be fine. I don't quite know what you want and I really don't see any point in a fire extinguisher setup for a 60l tank!! My LFS will give me a 500g refilled canister for £10 a time, which really isn't a lot of money when you will probably only have to refill it twice a year at most!


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

Any idea what route you're going down yet? Hope it all goes well mate!


----------



## m_attt (7 Aug 2011)

Emyr said:
			
		

> Looks like I wont be going for the TMC regulator after all Matt. No worries Alastair, Thanks.
> 
> Would this regulator
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 5832wt_907
> ...



sorry bit late on thread, no they wont be compatible, the bottle is basicaly a paintball tank and takjes a cga320 fitting, the reg is a uk din477 you can buy a thread converter on that site. and any paintball centre would be able to fil that tmc bottle.

and just seen price  :?  you can get a 20oz paintball tank (same size) for £20


----------



## Emyr (8 Aug 2011)

I wont be going down the FE route no. Still Considering my options really Matt. Will let you know on here what I end up with. Thanks for all the help everyone, really appreciated!


----------



## Emyr (22 Aug 2011)

I got a JBL proflora kit in the end for a really good price. Otherwise I would have gone with the regulator that you have seen on here. I didnt want to take the risk of buying from hong honk originally. I think they are probably fine though. Many people that I have spoken to have had them for 6 months plus and say they work fine. They have a one year guarantee with them anyway. Check that it will fit the co2 canister that you are planning on getting first as well. There isnt a great deal that can go wrong with a regulator really. Other than the solenoid and everyone says that they work fine so I would give it a go!


----------



## Garuf (23 Aug 2011)

Can't really get better than a lunapet regulator, brilliant bit of kit. Two stage regulators are gaining huge amounts of ground though so if you have the extra money they're worth getting as they don't de-gas once they're nearly empty but they're not really available as kits. 

I skimped on a few regulators in my time and I've always ended up stung by them.


----------



## Alastair (25 Aug 2011)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Can you ge any of these preasure adjustable ones but without the solenoid... The last solonoid one i got was very noisey and i dont want to risk it again. (previous was the wave one)



As guruf said, if you go on eBay, look for the lunapet ones and the regulators don't have solanoids, you can buy a seperate one for them though and those regs are working pressure adjustable too. 
I've never had any problems with noise or heat on my hong kong solenoid. I've read a few posts where the wave regs are noisy


----------



## Alastair (25 Aug 2011)

Here ya go mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CO2-Doppelman ... 3026wt_922


----------



## philyoung (11 Sep 2011)

garuf what do you mean by two stage regulator - an adjustable working pressure regulator? Are the lunapet regulators definitely adjustable? It would seem the ideal would be a regulator with adjustable working pressure and a solenoid, does one exist?

Phil

Edit - just realised answer to the question is already here, doh! Read the thread properly!


----------

